# Want to hear some Wakemup News!



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I hear there's lots of good things going over in the Wakemup house, sure would like to hear more details!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Do tell?!?!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

We need a tapping foot icon. LOL 

Hope we hear soon. I don't do well with suspense.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Tap tap tap tap tap!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Ha, since I started this thread on a Friday, Beth probably left to go to a show for the weekend! : I doubt it though...


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

What....tap....tap... arms crossed.. SPILL!!!!!!!


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

You guys are funny! My computer at home has passed away so I can only get on GRF at work. My weekend was MOST eventful. Friday evening Sep. 30th I was up every two hours with a VERY pregnant Ziva while she nested, shredded, nested, shredded... At about 7 am Saturday she started having puppies. Everything went like clockwork, with puppies coming every 20 minutes or so. I started happily texting people when number 8 was born (as that is the number that showed up on xray), but was interrupted by the arrival of more.......and more..... She finally stopped at 12. Seriously.. Nine boys, three girls. Every single one of them came out healthy and vigorous, never giving me a moments pause as to their being alright. Two of the girls even rolled over and started nursing before their rear legs were completely out. Ziva had all of her babies in a little over 4 hours. Her first litter, a frozen surgical breeding. Coming up on their one week birthday I have no reason to believe that they won't all make it. Then, to be more topical for this particular forum, Danger and I snuck to a nearby show on Sunday (husband puppy sat and show was 45 minutes from home) and she won High in Trial out of Open B. Her son Tico got High Combined! So that's about all of it, unless anyone is looking for a nice competition dog, as I have a couple available........


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

And yes, I will post pictures soon!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations! Wow 12 puppies! Mira's litter was 10 and I thought that was big! And you even got to sneak away and kick some butt at a show. What a weekend!

I am sure you are going to be very busy with all those puppies, but please be sure to post pictures and updates!

Congrats again!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow! Huge congratulations on both the puppies and the show results! I can't wait to see the pictures of the babies and the HIT win picture. Please post a link to the puppies k9data if you feel comfortable doing so.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Looks at what I found (hope you don't mind Beth)

versatile golden retrievers - Wild Litter


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

sammydog said:


> Looks at what I found (hope you don't mind Beth)
> 
> versatile golden retrievers - Wild Litter


 
Very nice! Love Ted, and Ziva is pretty cute too.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats! That's a lot of puppies!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

She's got another Ted litter she's planning on too (a repeat of her breeding to Danger). I'm kinda wanting to go do some puppy visiting! Who's up for a road trip?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - congratulations


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Beth you definitely do not own enough dogs, you need to fill that house up with a girl from one of these litters! Cause, you know, some people will be looking for their next Momma dog in a few years


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> She's got another Ted litter she's planning on too (a repeat of her breeding to Danger). I'm kinda wanting to go do some puppy visiting! Who's up for a road trip?


Jodie, I can go, but you will need to drive. Pick me up around, say 9:00?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Jodie, I can go, but you will need to drive. Pick me up around, say 9:00?


might be a little out of my way LOL, why don't you just meet me there?:


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> She's got another Ted litter she's planning on too (a repeat of her breeding to Danger). I'm kinda wanting to go do some puppy visiting! Who's up for a road trip?


Beth , who has the girls from the 1st Ted /Danger litter???? Inquiring minds and all that..


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

One girl is here in town with a local club member (Lacey). Bonnie McClean in Alaska has "Risky" and John (wife is Annique) Smith in Texas has "Morgan". John and Bonnie both do a lot of agility and field. Lacey's mom has been training obedience and agility.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I've met Morgan! I'm hoping she'll be at my club's agility trial again next month so I can see her again. She's with the Flashpaws crew!

I haven't met Lacey of course, but from her pictures she's a real cutie pie.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations on the beautiful and healthy pups and HIT!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Ha, I just noticed the change in your sig, I am glad Ziva has decided to leave her criminal ways behind her LOL


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

She IS recently reformed. She DID, however, steal some butter this morning. At this point she can have whatever she wants. Wonder if it will make the puppies butter thieves, since she is nursing......


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

I got my video camera and a computer at the house again. See my first attempt in the "Golden Retriever video" section of GRF!!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Congrats, Beth!! Ziva sounds like she is being a great mommy. I bet you have your hands full with all those babies.

I sure miss watching the Wakemup crew in obedience and agility trials back at home. You have done a great job breeding a bunch of talented Goldens.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

versatile golden retrievers - Home

Beth is that really your crew in that puppy picture? OMG that is too adorable, you could sell that!! I can't even begin to imagine how that picture was possible!


----------

